# The Battle of the Peak



## Flammifer (Jun 19, 2003)

IMO this is the very best part of the entire LOTR story. Gandalf's account of the Battle of the Peak is absolutely brilliant - and it left me wishing that it was pages and pages longer!

Particularly this passage I love:

"We fought far under the living earth, where time is not counted. Ever he clutched me, and every I hewed him, till at last he fled into dark tunnels. They were not made by Durin's folk, Gimli son of Gloin. Far, far below the deepest delving of the Dwarves, the world is gnawed by nameless things. Even Sauron knows them no. They are older than he. Now I have walked there, but I will bring no report to darken the light of day. In that despair my enemy was my only hope, and I pursued him, clutching at his heel. Thus he brought me back at last to the secret ways of Khazad-Dum: too well he knew them all. Every up now he went, until we came to the Endless Stair".

It leaves we desparate to know the names of the "nameless things", and wondering how many steps are of the Endless Stair.

I wish there was an account written somewhere of Gandalf's return to Lorien - that is of course the first place he was taken to by Gwaihir after his battle. I would love to read something about how Galadriel and Celeborn and the rest of the Elves wondered that he was returned, although Galadriel might have already known that Gandalf was alive, as Gwaihir says "...the Lady Galadriel who sent me to look for you".

So, who else thinks that this is a truly brilliant part of the book? (Not that the whole thing isn't)


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 19, 2003)

*raises hand*

It truely is, and it cast such good images in your mind of how Ganadalf fought etc...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree, it is an incredible event in the LotR.. And quote uncharacteristic, because the way Gandalf tells it I find myself thinking it would fit better in the Silmarillion. The whole aura of that batle has some a 'mythicism' about it!


> _Originally posted by Flammifer_
> It leaves we desparate to know the names of the "nameless things", and wondering how many steps are of the Endless Stair.


Hehe, me too basically. But on the other hand, I think the greatest literal technique used by Tolkien in the LotR are his hints and glimpses of a much wider history; myths carved into a myth. And the relative anonynimity of those grandiose events, people and places of the ancient past was, I think, the very thing that gripped me when I first read the book. In a way, it is unfortunate that I have read the Silmarillion at all, because I can never experience the LotR like I first did. 
But I think the learning of all the ancientry of the LotR does not only amplify the reading experience, but it also sets the whole story of the LotR in perspective. And I think we are sent even deeper into Arda because of that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Excelent observation! I agree... Although the Cirith Ungol was more exciting for me... This passage really does show Gandalf's power and mystificationality.... If that's even a word. I love it when people bring up great passages and ideas like this and the Tom Bert and Bill slaying Arador...


----------



## Glomund (Jun 22, 2003)

I have also always loved this part. When I first read it(years ago) I thought it exciting but wanted a more "blow by blow" account, but now I am glad Tolkien rarely does it. The only times I can think of are quick little bits, like the Orc who tries to skewer Frodo in Moria or Gimli hewing the legs off the Orc on Balins tomb and the heads off the two at Helm's deep. But by leaving the fighting to general " the affray was sharp, and after several orcs fell, the rest fled shrieking" type things, you get the tension, without the pages of "he cut and stabbed and fought of the pikes of the enemy and his sword hit home, reducing the number of defenders by one" type stuff that you get in the Terry Brooks Shannarra series (which I do like, but it has never pulled me inside the story, mostly due to things like that).


----------



## Flammifer (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, I agree Glomund. I think that leaving much of the actual fighting to the imagination is an excellent touch that Tolkien uses well in all of his books.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 24, 2003)

*raises both hands* 

For me it was also a GREAT relief that Gandalf was back in the story (after those terrible happenings at the Bridge of Khazad-dum)

GANDALF IS THE GREATEST WIZARD OF ALL TIMES


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 24, 2003)

Better than Radagast?  Doesn't make much sense to me. You people don't remember that the evil torturer Gandalf evilly tortured poor Smeagol. *sniff* oh well. I never got into the action in LOTR. Or this one scene. sorry about that. just had to defend Radagast.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 27, 2003)

> But on the other hand, I think the greatest literal technique used by Tolkien in the LotR are his hints and glimpses of a much wider history; myths carved into a myth. And the relative anonynimity of those grandiose events, people and places of the ancient past was, I think, the very thing that gripped me when I first read the book


Good point, Lantarion! I totally agree. This is also very applicable to the Star Wars universe, which in the last decade or so has almost been ruined beyond repair by the endless stream of "expanded universe" stories, many of which are for the very purpose of revealing details of previously-unknown places and events. They have (nearly) ruined that mysterious quality that drew me into the story in the ealry days.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 27, 2003)

Oo! Yay for someone that agrees with my insane views on the evility of the newer Star Wars bookses!  I mean, sure, yes, I agree with the thing about the mysteriousness in LOTR being cool.


----------

